# Fanny pack holster



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone still using them? I found this, and it's appealing. 









Amazon.com : FRTKK Concealed Carry Pistol Pouch Ultimate Fanny Pack Holster Fits 1911, Glock, H&K, Ruger, S&W M&P Shield, Taurus, Sig Sauer, Springfield, Beretta, Kimber, Walther, and More (Tan) : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : FRTKK Concealed Carry Pistol Pouch Ultimate Fanny Pack Holster Fits 1911, Glock, H&K, Ruger, S&W M&P Shield, Taurus, Sig Sauer, Springfield, Beretta, Kimber, Walther, and More (Tan) : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I tried one of those back in the early 90s and were very uncomfortable.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

If a BG assumes your wallet and cash are in it, they may just say to "Give me the whole pack" and walk off with your money and your gun.


----------



## tws3b2 (9 d ago)

No. I don't wear a "Fanny Pack".
Good Grief.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tws3b2 said:


> No. I don't wear a "Fanny Pack".
> Good Grief.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tws3b2 said:


> No. I don't wear a "Fanny Pack".
> Good Grief.


"Does this fanny pack make my A** look big?"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Just for the record, I was asking for a friend.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> "Does this fanny pack make my A** look big?"


Does my fanny make this pack look small?
Seriously I 😄know you like to take your motorcycle rides. I think it would be great for you traveling down the road as long as you had a good outside waistband holster to transfer the weapon to once you stopped.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So.......are blue or pink bathtubs still okay? How about yellow ones?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> So.......are blue or pink bathtubs still okay? How about yellow ones?


Just let your wife pick the colors.
If you wear the fanny thing when you're not moving, you are, obviously not qualified to pick bathtub colors.😅


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I Hereby Declare this thread OFF the Rails!!! 🤡


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Rails what rails I didn't see any rails.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Rails only keep you on course. What if you need to veer a bit off course?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I never really understood the problem with a thread taking a detour every now & then. Some act as if a felony has been committed.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> I never really understood the problem with a thread taking a detour every now & then. Some act as if a felony has been committed.


Man, I just posted a photo... it was a joke...


----------

